# Really good snowboarding gloves..?



## EverBorN

Anyone know of any really badass snowboarding gloves that keep your hands DRY/WARM, i'll spend $80 I dont care. I just want a REALLY good pair of gloves. thanks guys! Sorry if this was already posted I couldnt find anything that would help me to much in search.


----------



## Dano

I've heard good things about Dakine Broncos from their method series, low profile and great dexterity for strapping in. Pricey as F*ck, but good gloves apparently


----------



## Extremo

The Defcon Goliath is a serious exbidition grade glove.


----------



## Ruskiski

I got nothing but great things to say about the Burton Gore-Tex gloves. Anything from feezing temps to rain to snowball fights to digging out my car, my hands never got wet or overheated, and they come with a removable liner to boot.

Burton Gore-Tex Under Glove - Men's from Dogfunk.com


----------



## MunkySpunk

Ruskiski said:


> I got nothing but great things to say about the Burton Gore-Tex gloves. Anything from feezing temps to rain to snowball fights to digging out my car, my hands never got wet or overheated, and they come with a removable liner to boot.
> 
> Burton Gore-Tex Under Glove - Men's from Dogfunk.com


I hate to give props to Burton, but these ARE the gloves to get. Thy get Sowolf's stamp of approval too.


----------



## nzboardlife

Hestra Heli Glove for the win


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

hestra, level and pow are all solid glove companys. also might i suggest a pair of mittens. i personally love mitts over gloves and feel they keep your hands warmer.


----------



## killclimbz

nzboardlife said:


> Hestra Heli Glove for the win


I'll seconds Hestra. I have those gloves and they are quite excellent. Super toasty with good dexterity. 

I have a pair of Pow gloves that are pretty nice too. My only problem with them is they fit a bit small for their size. Still nice gloves. 

As much as I like Dakine packs, I have been less than impressed with their gloves. They shred apart way too easily for my tastes.


----------



## Karpediem

They also have them in the mutant variation....warmer than a glove, but still have some dexterity. I have these kind from OR (Outdoor Research) but need some new ones so I may pick these up. Backcountry.com has 20% going right now too so you can get them for $87. Can we post coupon codes???? It's not a secret they advertise for it soooo... 4L0-1-M8Z8P expires 10/27/09


----------



## killclimbz

I hadn't seen the Hestra split finger glove. I've owned a few pairs of these types of gloves from different manufacturers. They are super warm and still give you good dexterity. If you want warmth, those would be a good choice.


----------



## Ruskiski

killclimbz said:


> As much as I like Dakine packs, I have been less than impressed with their gloves. They shred apart way too easily for my tastes.



I second that, I had the Dakine Stingray gloves in red. They looked sick and we're pretty warm, but they were all leather and started to fall apart within 5 hours on the mountain...


----------



## Triple8Sol

Since I spend all day out there, almost never with any breaks back at the car or lodge, as well as alot of hiking and some jump building at times, I have to get gloves that stay dry and are warm 'n toasty. These days I'll only get gloves that have a Gore-Tex liner.


----------



## S4Shredr

To be honest if you want a quality glove I would maybe look at some outdoor gear companies such as Outdoor Research, Marmot, The Northface, Helly Hansen etc. These will have the best quality and try to get something gore-tex. I find that while snowboard companies make some steezy gear the often lack in quality.


----------



## Triple8Sol

S4Shredr said:


> I find that while snowboard companies make some steezy gear the often lack in quality.


Precisely. It's the reason why, as much as I don't like Burton these days, the majority of my outerwear (jacket/pants/gloves) are still Burton. For a snowboard co. they use some good tech and quality construction.


----------



## CaptT

This thread kicks a$$....I actually bought dc gloves last year and they sucked...before that I had some ride mittens and I actually defaulted to them last year...was gonna get some dakine's but after reading this....not now...thanks guys for saving me frozen fingers!


----------



## Random Hero

Does anyone know if the Burton AK gloves are any good? I was under the impression that their AK line was some of the best you could get.


----------



## nzboardlife

I have the hestra heli pros in the photo i posted earlier, they are amazingly good gloves.

I also own a pair of dakine broncos for when its hot, they're ok, main downside is that the liner is not removeable


----------



## nzboardlife

Random Hero said:


> Does anyone know if the Burton AK gloves are any good? I was under the impression that their AK line was some of the best you could get.


My mate has the AK's, they're fucking expensive but they have been an awesome glove for him so far, the plus to them is that they have two removable liners, so depending on how cold it is outside you can either wear the thin or thick liner


----------



## Thadwood

I think it's worth mentioning that if you have crappy circulation, no material or price tag is going to save your fingers from falling off. Sometimes it's mitts or frostbite. I chose mitts .


----------



## tomtom88

I also hate to give props to Burton, but they do make some really good quality gloves. I have last year's gore-Tex glove and I love them.


----------



## Glade Ripper

X-CHANGE II (SX-30) - Swany Gloves

X-CHANGE II MITT (SX-31) - Swany Gloves

I have the gloves and my girlfriend has the mittens. They are warm, waterproof and very durable.


----------



## Extremo

No gloves keep my hands warm most likely caused by poor circulation. I just use hot hands and they're good to go for the day. Just make sure you get a pair that keep you dry.


----------



## kimchijajonshim

Extremo said:


> The Defcon Goliath is a serious exbidition grade glove.


Good to see that they're still around. They hadn't updated their site and I was hearing rumblings they went out of business.

I am a big fan of POW and Celtek leather lines. Both companies make solid gloves that look good and hold up pretty well. Celteks fit a little bit tighter, whereas the Pows are less form fitting (especially around the hand). 

I'm also a fan of Split Finger gloves, so I may have to look at that mutant Heli. I love the dexterity and warmth of those gloves, but there's a really limited selection of trigger mitts out there.


----------



## Bev Stayart

Thanks for this helpful info about the best gloves.


----------



## Guest

My favorite glove company is Level. Not to far behind them is Dakine. Both produce high quality products. I haven't tried Pow gloves but they do look tempting.


----------



## Guest

> I second that, I had the Dakine Stingray gloves in red. They looked sick and we're pretty warm, but they were all leather and started to fall apart within 5 hours on the mountain...


How? What were you doing that would shred your gloves so bad?


----------



## AWNOW

fuzzysnowboard said:


> How? What were you doing that would shred your gloves so bad?


Edge grabs, hand plants, dragging your glove along the snow as you ride.


----------



## paulperroni

This is a great thread!
Glad to learn about gloves because I got a pair of OAKLEYs and they suck!
My hands freeze, they get wet inside and they don't really fit comfortable.
From what I see, Burton GORETEX is the way to go...


----------



## AWNOW

paulperroni said:


> From what I see, Burton GORETEX is the way to go...


No.

Burton, like Oakley, does not make outerwear as a primary source of revenue. Burton is a hardgoods company.

Stick to companies that make gloves (outwear) like Oakley makes sunglasses.


----------



## Ruskiski

fuzzysnowboard said:


> How? What were you doing that would shred your gloves so bad?


I faceplanted when I came off a little hill, and when I put my hands forward to make sure I don't break my nose, the white outlines on the palm came right off, and the leather got scuffed pretty bad. The walk from the parking lot to the slope also cut the palm a little because of the way I carried my board. Then the leather got soaked (but not my hand, gore-tex insert did its job) and the stitching on the right thumb started to come loose. That's about it, I understand they're leather and you can't expect miracles from that material but for $90 gloves its weaksauce.



AWNOW said:


> No. Burton, like Oakley, does not make outerwear as a primary source of revenue. Burton is a hardgoods company.
> 
> Stick to companies that make gloves (outwear) like Oakley makes sunglasses.


Yo AWNOW, I'm happy for you and I'm gonna let you finish,

but my Burton Gore-Tex underglove was the best glove of all time.

:cheeky4:


----------



## AngryHugo

MidwestDivision said:


> My favorite glove company is Level.


x2 I had close to 90 days on snow last year, and my Levels still look like new. Their sizing is perfect and goes from Junior Small all the way up to 4XL with in-between sizes (Small/Medium, Medium/Large).


----------



## arsenic0

MunkySpunk said:


> I hate to give props to Burton, but these ARE the gloves to get. Thy get Sowolf's stamp of approval too.


Thats good to hear...i bought a pair of them off Evogear i think after last years season came to an end so i havent had a chance to try them yet...

I will say though if you do get them you probably want to size up..normally i wear medium but even the larges are fairly snug...


----------



## AWNOW

Ruskiski said:


> Yo AWNOW, I'm happy for you and I'm gonna let you finish,
> 
> but my Burton Gore-Tex underglove was the best glove of all time.
> 
> :cheeky4:


I had a pair that lasted about 2 days of ride time and the warranty replacements lasted about 6. Both were blowing out at the seems. :dunno:


----------



## Nugggster

I love my Dakine Bronco GTs. Keep my digits bone dry & plenty warm enough for anything the east coast has thrown at me. Coldest ive been in was -2 with them and I was comfy.:dunno:

Either way whoever you get brandwise, make sure its Gore-Tex.


----------



## EverBorN

Gotcha, i'll check out some gor-tex gloves this weekend, hearing way to many awesome things about gor-tex to not try them out!


----------



## Grizz

+










=

















Or Dakine. Got to support a local company. Buy some Broncos.


----------



## iKimshi

I personally like mittens but it's only because I haven't found a good pair of gloves that keep my fingers warm. A lot of them keep them from water but when it comes to warm fingers, I haven't really found a good pair yet.


----------



## EverBorN

So basicly i'm hearing awesome things about Level & Swany gloves. Burtons gortex line seems to be hit or miss is what i'm gathering from everyone. Does Level/Swany have the gortex though that keep your hands DRY? staying dry is main thing, keeping the fingers warm never seemed to be a huge issue for me.


----------



## Ruskiski

I just got my pair of Defcon Transistor gloves with E-vent, had them out at 0C plus wind, they kept me pretty warm. Once I hit the slopes I'll let you know how they work. E-vent is like Gore-tex but more breathable, good stuff.


----------



## EverBorN

Which gloves would you guys pick?

- X-CHANGE II (SX-30) - Swany Gloves

- Winter Gloves Snowboard and Ski Gloves - Level Gloves

- JIB (AX-22) - Swany Gloves

- X-CLAIM (SX-42) - Swany Gloves

I like the style of level gloves alot better. My issue with the swany gloves is they dont have Gore-tex & would they keep me as dry without gore tex..? Also I HATE gloves that have the open end by the wrist..I like gloves that wrap around your wrist like the JIB's from level. I need help picking some gloves, help guys! However I think my fav's out of this bunch are the X-CLAIM SX-42 Gloves, are they as good as the x-change's..?


----------



## Guest

It's not about the brand, it's about the quality of the gloves itself.
Dakine, Pow and Level have really good gloves overall, but the best burtons are way better than the worst Level's...

Dakine, Pow, Level and Swany have really good gloves and it doesn't matter too much which ones you buy because pretty much any of the 50$+ gloves keep your hands warm and dry. It really depends on what you're doing when you ride. If you go park/pipe you won't need ultra-warm gloves but durability wíll be important.


----------



## EverBorN

Tijmen said:


> It's not about the brand, it's about the quality of the gloves itself.
> Dakine, Pow and Level have really good gloves overall, but the best burtons are way better than the worst Level's...
> 
> Dakine, Pow, Level and Swany have really good gloves and it doesn't matter too much which ones you buy because pretty much any of the 50$+ gloves keep your hands warm and dry. It really depends on what you're doing when you ride. If you go park/pipe you won't need ultra-warm gloves but durability wíll be important.


Oh I couldnt agree more man, but I just need some feedback since I dont know alot about the better gloves is all.


----------



## sook

EverBorN said:


> Which gloves would you guys pick?
> 
> - X-CHANGE II (SX-30) - Swany Gloves
> 
> - Winter Gloves Snowboard and Ski Gloves - Level Gloves
> 
> - JIB (AX-22) - Swany Gloves
> 
> - X-CLAIM (SX-42) - Swany Gloves
> 
> I like the style of level gloves alot better. My issue with the swany gloves is they dont have Gore-tex & would they keep me as dry without gore tex..? Also I HATE gloves that have the open end by the wrist..I like gloves that wrap around your wrist like the JIB's from level. I need help picking some gloves, help guys! However I think my fav's out of this bunch are the X-CLAIM SX-42 Gloves, are they as good as the x-change's..?


I personally like my DaKine Bronco GTs. Good warmth, dryness and dexterity. I don't really like longer gloves so I prefer them to just stop at the wrist and securely close there, so out of the ones you've listed, I'd pick the Swany Jib ones. I wouldn't pay $90 for them, but thats just me being cheap. When my Broncos go, I'll probably just get another set of them. 

Though, for warmth, you can't beat gore-tex


----------



## Grizz

sook said:


> Though, for warmth, you can't beat gore-tex


????

How does gore tex effect warmth? The membrane keeps things dry, but it has no insulating properties on it's own. If no insulation was present a gore tex layer on it's own might actually cause an evaporative cooling effect.


----------



## jibbherr

dont get forum waldo gloves unless you live in so cal and its warm.. i went through a super cool look at me stage and got them and my hands turn to shiny crystals unless im hiking the park.. and they dont stay real dry if the snows soggy, there a great glove for mobility and warmer weather shreddin thou


----------



## Guest

for 80 bucks you have the glove world at your mercy, for warm and dry you want something gore-tex and you might wanna think about mitts.


----------



## AWNOW

EverBorN said:


> I like the style of level gloves alot better. My issue with the swany gloves is they dont have Gore-tex & would they keep me as dry without gore tex..? Also I HATE gloves that have the open end by the wrist..I like gloves that wrap around your wrist like the JIB's from level. I need help picking some gloves, help guys! However I think my fav's out of this bunch are the X-CLAIM SX-42 Gloves, are they as good as the x-change's..?


There are many companies that have a decent propietary materials like gore tex. Those are the Patagonias and Arcteryxs of the world, though. I am the same way with needing the glove to wrap around the wrist.


----------



## EverBorN

I heard if your going to buy burtons gloves to only buy the AK line of gloves. Heard that from a few people & a few posts iv seen that on here as well. What do you guys think of these gloves? Looks to be the best of the AK line from 2010.

Men's AK Guide Snowboard Glove | Burton Snowboards


----------



## hanzosteel

do it up, man. burton softgoods are hard to beat, esp. if you can get your hands on last year's gear at clearance prices. i still ride in my burton gore-tex outland jacket which has held up for 10 years (outland was replaced by the AK line). to whoever says the big b is strictly a hardgoods company, you should probably know that they have been making some of the best technical softgoods since they started and have been doing so for waaaay longer than the vast majority of snowboarding companies have existed. chances are that a company that sells a bazillion gloves a year will have some failures but i doubt their failure rate is anywhere near what burton haters make it seem.


----------



## sook

Grizz said:


> ????
> 
> How does gore tex effect warmth? The membrane keeps things dry, but it has no insulating properties on it's own. If no insulation was present a gore tex layer on it's own might actually cause an evaporative cooling effect.


Sorry, I post from work sometimes and am distracted easily. I meant dry.


----------



## Guest

ok so ive been looking around.... i found these ....
Save on Defcon Transistor EV Snowboard Gloves Stealth Black - Mens Glove Snowboards Clothes Snowboarding Apparel Clothing

or im just going to go with some burton gore tex ....???


----------



## Deviant

Don't like the Burton gore-tex at all, currently I'm using the Dakine Titans (has a gore-tex insert glove), best snowboard gloves I've ever used, I highly recommend them.


----------



## Guest

thats a nice glove ...a lil more than what i wanted to spend ....but alot of people also seem to like the burton gore tex........oh i love decisions lol


----------



## Guest

Burton Approach gloves. Ive never had a problem with burton outterwear


----------



## oliveryochest

Hestra all the way


----------



## Phenix_Rider

I wouldn't bother with $50+ gloves. Just wear some under armour liners under cheapy $20 gloves. Keep ya as warm as anything else out there. Doesn't matter what I do, my gloves always blow out on the thumb seem- regardless of price. No heartaches if you tear cheap gloves on an edge or fall.


----------



## conwayeast

do NOT buy Black Diamond. I bought the "patrol man" gloves thinking that with a title like that they had ot be solid gloves. First 15 days they were awesome. They slowly started to absorb water. By day 30 I might as well have been wearing a towel on my hands. I could literally take them off and wring them out. WORST GLOVES EVER.

I got a pair of Outdoor Research Alti Mitts for super cold days, North Face gloves w/ liners for moderate days, and Dakine gloves for Spring riding. No complaints about any of them. Except the price tag on the OR mitts.


----------



## Grizz

oliveryochest said:


> Hestra all the way


Good gloves, dexterous as fuck.


----------



## scottland

I hate to give Burton credit, but their gloves are money. I have a pair of the Gore-Tex mitts, and they have always been warm and dry.


----------



## Vlaze

I have to agree with the Gore-tex comment, the do stay dry.

That being said, be careful with previous comments of using UA glove liners. Depending on the glove you use it with, while taking your hand out of the glove it may result in pulling the sewed inner portion of the glove out with it since they tend to adhere (for a lack of better word) well to the liners. This will wind up making it a bitch trying to align each finger inside the glove with the glove fingers themselves. This happened to me last year using UA for a glove liner, no more. I use them when putting gear in my car and walking to a resort, but I don't wear them in my gloves.


----------



## Phenix_Rider

Vlaze said:


> I have to agree with the Gore-tex comment, the do stay dry.
> 
> That being said, be careful with previous comments of using UA glove liners. Depending on the glove you use it with, while taking your hand out of the glove it may result in pulling the sewed inner portion of the glove out with it since they tend to adhere (for a lack of better word) well to the liners. This will wind up making it a bitch trying to align each finger inside the glove with the glove fingers themselves. This happened to me last year using UA for a glove liner, no more. I use them when putting gear in my car and walking to a resort, but I don't wear them in my gloves.


That ALWAYS happens without liners.


----------



## millerman

*Grenadeeeee*

okay well i have been snwboarding my entire life and have used soo many different brands in my experiences.. and the one glove that has always stood out was grenade..they always put out sick gloves and they are very very warm,but not really affordable. also if anyone wants any more info or places to buy anything like gloves shoot me a message. and i also just got a shitload of free stickers nd if anyone wants info on tht message me alsoo


----------



## Guest

Are you set on gloves or would you consider mittens? Bought a set of Dakine Titan mittens before my last trip and they are great. Had just been using cheap gloves before but I'm sold on mittens now. Much much warmer plus the Titan's have a removable inner glove.


----------



## freshy

I agree on the comment about getting something that is top of the line. I hate Dakine because I guess a had a mid range pair and they dident even last a season, but people here seem to love their Dakines, I'm assuming the titan or whatever it is called is their top glove. 

Out of my 15+ years of riding I have never been happier with the Swany's I have now. It's my second year riding them and they still rock. If I have any complaint it's that their too warm if the weather is nice.


----------



## GC24

Last week I bought a pair of last year's drop marquis gore tex gloves from evogear for $30, normally around $75.
My hands were completely numb after tying up my boots, setting up ipod.... I put on the gloves halfway up the chairlift ride and my hands were completely thawed out and warm by the time I got to the top, maybe two mins. These gloves stayed dry and kept me warm all day while the temps were in the teens. Couldn't be happier with these gloves so far. They are extremely comfortable, warm, dry, and have a leather palm that should last.
Basically these gloves seem like the complete opposite of my protec gloves that I bought three or four years ago after banging up my wrist and I continued to use them without the wrist guards. Wish I would have gotten new gloves sooner.


----------



## Guest

i have the Burton Gore-Tex under. i guess they're alright. mmm here's the problem, the top layer absorb the water, and by the end of the day it freezes over. The size is a little tight, actually VERY tight. i tried weary the liners with it ripped the glove between the fingers after 2 times. So i have to wear it without the liner. I'd imagine itd be warmer with the liner. But the small size totally killed it. I guess gore-tex keeps it pretty dry, but also if you have snow drop inside the gloves some how, you're pretty screwd too.


----------



## Bizzman

This Glove is SICKKKK , my fav glove all time, ive tried celtek clan and dakine stinray, they sucked


----------



## iVanessa

nzboardlife said:


> Hestra Heli Glove for the win



AGREED!!!! Hestra's are are the shizznit!


----------



## Leo

I snowboard with my hands in my pocket. That's how us gangstas roll 

Seriously though, anything Gore-Tex for me. Those Hestra's are looking sweet though (not that color, but the design of the glove). I must look those up.

Kombi makes quality stuff too.


----------



## racer357

Hate to drag up an old thread, but looking for gloves and wanting to hear what everyone's wearing now since the last post in here.


I had a pair of burton Gortex, they kept me warm and dry but the thumb seam split after the second season. Not terribly disappointed getting two warm seasons for the money. But if there is something better, I'm game to try it.


I have been looking at Hestra Helis and 3 finger mitts. but there is no specifics on the waterproofing materials. From those who have used these, do your hands stay dry?


----------



## Nivek

If the Everest sherpas trust Hestra, they do, we have no reason not to. BUT, stick with a real snowboard brand and cop some Hudson Collectives if you want that high end durability. Made by Swany.


----------



## Donutz

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-equipment-reviews/124969-review-north-face-meru-gloves.html


----------



## marauder

POW Sultan mitts for me - all leather, gore tex, no leaks, no tear ever, comfy, toasty and tough. Too bad POW discontinued the model, maybe the Stealth will do the trick.


----------



## rambob

hanzosteel said:


> do it up, man. burton softgoods are hard to beat, esp. if you can get your hands on last year's gear at clearance prices. i still ride in my burton gore-tex outland jacket which has held up for 10 years (outland was replaced by the AK line). to whoever says the big b is strictly a hardgoods company, you should probably know that they have been making some of the best technical softgoods since they started and have been doing so for waaaay longer than the vast majority of snowboarding companies have existed. chances are that a company that sells a bazillion gloves a year will have some failures but i doubt their failure rate is anywhere near what burton haters make it seem.


Thats right: Burton sells good soft goods; always has. Fact not opinion.


----------



## GunsN

DC Mens Seger Gloves Winter Ski Snow Snowboard Gloves s XL New | eBay

what about this gloves?
I am going to take this gloves


----------



## Mammoth Lifty

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> hestra, level and pow are all solid glove companys. also might i suggest a pair of mittens. i personally love mitts over gloves and feel they keep your hands warmer.


True That! Mitts are definitely warmer than gloves. Last season I wore gloves while working the lifts and froze my fingers off. I then bought a pair of Neff Work mitts and my hands were never cold again. I love full grain leather but with heavy use they get destroyed and are wet but warm by the end of the day. I wish I could find a mitt like the Neff work mitts but had better waterproofing.


----------



## Tuan209

Got a chance to try out some Hudsen gloves and they are sweet. Really nice construction and the leather is super soft. 

I am still partial to the designs of the Candygrind Handbags though. Just so versatile.


----------



## CalvaryCougar

*My favorite*

I believe these are the best bang for the buck. They are currently on sale for under 30 bucks and I loved the pair I had! 










Celtek Trippin 3 Finger Mittens | evo outlet

They have a lining kinda like gore-tex

"StormDry™ 15K / 15K Waterproof / Breathable Insert - Celtek's exclusive StormDry™ 15K / 15K membrane acts as a protector to your hands against whatever mother nature has to offer. It prevents icy hands by locking out snow and wind, while still allowing your hands to breathe. It's like having a body guard from the snow."


----------



## 2hellnbak

Glade Ripper said:


> X-CHANGE II (SX-30) - Swany Gloves
> 
> X-CHANGE II MITT (SX-31) - Swany Gloves
> 
> I have the gloves and my girlfriend has the mittens. They are warm, waterproof and very durable.


I can vouch for the gloves as well. I also had the mittens, they weren't as durable for me but still worked quite well.


----------



## crazy3gz

Does anyone know anything about Oakley Snowmad gloves?


----------

